

The Robotic Worm - interintel
http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/11/the-robotic-worm.html

======
Lambdanaut
Direct link to the Youtube video to give you a good idea why this is amazing
research:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWQnzylhgHc&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWQnzylhgHc&feature=youtu.be)

If you have interest in learning more or even contributing to this project,
we're in need of Python, C++, Java, Javascript devs, as well as community
support: [http://www.openworm.org/](http://www.openworm.org/)

